# IpadRetina ou attendre le 5 ?



## Citizened (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acquérir prochainement un iPad retina, seulement le 5 devrait bientôt être annoncé. Je sais bien qu'à force d'attendre on achète jamais rien mais je me demande tout de même si c'est un bon choix d'attendre ? Aurons-nous droit à une vraie révolution avec la prochaine génération ?

Merci par avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## sheldon21 (4 Avril 2013)

Salut, d'après la plus part des sites, le design du nouveau iPad rejoindra les lignes du iPad mini et aura surement un nouveau proce plus puissant et plus de pixel dans ses APN. Maintenant, cela dépend si tu  mises beaucoup sur le design attends le nouveau sinon à partir d'un certain moment, la puissance ne change plus grand chose à part si tu fais que jouer avec ton iPad. Sinon pour toutes autres applications l'iPad actuel est bien assez boosté. Donc fais toi plaisir et achètes toi ton nouveau iPad.


----------



## Citizened (4 Avril 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse, je pense que je vais pas tarder à me faire plaisir.


----------

